# Media Source not showing



## philj (Jun 10, 2020)

Having imported a media source in to OBS it does not appear in preview or in the program screens in order to resize and check. I have looked at a few threads and turned off "restart" and "show nothing" but it still doesn't appear. The file was an /mov but has been converted to mp4 with no change. I had tried to share it via a window capture but the sound is terrible.


----------



## misterlee (Jun 10, 2020)

Are you in the default single-window mode, or in Studio Mode?


----------



## philj (Jun 11, 2020)

Primarily in studio mode but I have the same problem in both.


----------



## misterlee (Jun 13, 2020)

There is a checkbox called "Restart playback when source becomes active" in the Properties window of any Media Source. When in Studio Mode, when it's checked, it does not play in the preview window; when it's unchecked, it does play in the preview window. It's annoying.


----------



## Everett543 (Oct 16, 2020)

That fixed it thanks!


----------



## alyxis.me (Mar 2, 2021)

misterlee said:


> There is a checkbox called "Restart playback when source becomes active" in the Properties window of any Media Source. When in Studio Mode, when it's checked, it does not play in the preview window; when it's unchecked, it does play in the preview window. It's annoying.



This Fix my OBS Media Source issue on Linux! Oddly unchecked the "Restart playback when source becomes active", then click Apply or Ok. And boom! it worked! 

I love you Mister Lee, I love you!


----------



## mgw (May 18, 2021)

Hi, I'm having the same issue on MacOS Catalina with OBS 26.1.2. 




Here are the Properties of the file input:



Also, the video is black when it plays in VLC from my desktop. I get audio only. Any body see what is wrong?


----------



## poeticrecovery (Nov 2, 2022)

alyxis.me said:


> This Fix my OBS Media Source issue on Linux! Oddly unchecked the "Restart playback when source becomes active", then click Apply or Ok. And boom! it worked!
> 
> I love you Mister Lee, I love you!


I unchecked it and it still shows black screen.


----------

